# Will i be able to get a stable overclock on this system, and if so how much?



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi guys:wave:

I have been thinking about having a go at overclocking my computer to get even more speed out of it, however i am a little nervous about trying it as i dont wanna ruin the system so i thought it would be best to ask you guys for advice. My system spec is in my sig and here are my temps and memory model etc:

My RAM is CorsairTwinX XMS3, DDR3 PC3-14400 (1800) 240 Pin, Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 7-7-7-20, DHX, Manufacturer code TWIN3X2048-1800C7DF G.

My CPU is idle at 43C and under load (running prime95 for 30 mins torture test) it reaches 51C Max and my vcore is 1.152V at idle. My ram voltage is currently 1.68V and my mobo reaches about 38C under full load and the northbridge reaches around 47C and the GPU reaches about 78C under load but i dont want to overclock my GPU, just ram and processor.

The computer case i have is a coolermaster stacker 830 with 7 120MM case fans installed, 4 on the side fan bracket blowing air into the system, 1 back fan blowing air out of the system, a top fan blowing air out of the system and the front fan blowing air into the system. The PSU fan is also blowing air out.

The full details of my PSU are: 1000W Coolermaster Real Power Modular M1000 PSU, Manufacturer code RS-A00-ESBA.

Thanks in advance for any advice:smile:


----------



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

*Shameless bump*

Anyone? just need an idea of how far i should be able to push the RAM speed and CPU speed without causing problems or damage:smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would love to help you out; unfortunately I havent had my hands into a similar rig yet I am ashamed to say

I may get an oppurtunity to play around with one in the next couple of weeks at the college computer rec center where I vilounteer, but right now we only have two systems similar to yours and there are loads of dudes that are "playing" with them.
so I have avoided being associated with these two machines / if we blow some parts; those who have been "playing" must pay and right now the "boyz" are being very wreckless with the clocks on these two machines / so I have folded my cards for the time being :wink:


maybe someone else will chime in 


I can tell you this >>>>> you need to find the performance voltage setting for your ram (highest voltage manufacturer lists) and set it there

also just begin raising the cpu clock until orthos fails >>>> then back off

there are versions of Prime and orthos that are meant to be run by quads >>>> it will stress all four cores


let us know how you progress and sorry for the lack of detailed help

its in the works though :wink:


----------



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

Its ok, no probs, thanks for the reply and the piece of advice:smile:. I will wait for now to see how those 2 systems go with the overclocking if they survive those people torturing them:tongue:.

Good luck with them:smile:.


----------

